
Facebook Cover Photo Is Vulnerable - fatiherikli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfSonN80w0M
======
fatiherikli
It turns out "Infinity Redirect" when I post an image included a text
"Clickjacking". Could someone else try it too?

~~~
fatiherikli
Fck u facebook, why don't u answer me :(

